# 3.2 V6 real world MPG



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi guys

Ok heres the story.

A few years ago i owned a MK1 225bhp manual. I had it about a year and sold it for various reasons but one was the horrendous MPG.

Couple of cars in between but for the last year i've had a pretty new MK2 TFSi S Tronic which does an average of 33-35mpg.

Now i'm thinking this could well be because its an auto and i just potter in it, rarely put my foot down but even when i do it still gives good returns.

I'm just selling it and genuinely cant decide what to have next but am seriously swaying towards another MK1 but a V6.

Bearing in mind i'm freeing up a decent amount of cash so luckily a £6000 car is quite cheap for me now and even though i know the V6 wont run on fresh air but i do hate constanly putting fuel in.

Again i know i'll drive it soft (autos generally make me do that) bu what sort of average MPG should i be seeing do you think? I also intend to have cruise control fitted.

Thanks for your opinions guys

Daz

Ps are there any inherent issues the 3.2 has or is it pretty bulletproof? The cars i'm looking at are '53-'05


----------



## V6graeme (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi do a quick search on V6 community there are anew links and useful info in there.

With regard tofuel consumption as only had mine a week or so difficult to tell supposed to be about 28 average but round town a bit less and even lower in sport mode as dsg box changes up at higher revs. In reality it will depend on how you drive.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Daz, My average ( about town / local runs/ 10 miles to work / blasts in tiptronic manual mode): I'm getting 25 to 27. On a run into early 30's. A mk1 will doubtless be less fuel efficient than a mk 2. So I think you may be unimpressed by the mk1 V6 economy. You could well have had your head turned running a mk2!

Mine has cruise control ( ? not sure if its standard on the 3.2 - someone will doubtless confirm or deny) To be honest, I rarely use it as traffic conditions never seem conducive to steady state driving!

The DSG box can be an issue if the mechatronic fails. As some here have found to their cost ( circa £1k to resolve). Like cars its luck of the draw I guess. But I try to work on the principle that a little planned maintenance can only help.

I guess you've trawled through Steve (V6RUL's) V6 sections and there you'll find the buyers guide and tips. Which I found most helpful as a newbie to the TT V6

Sorry to rabbit on but just got in from work 

Brian


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Daz

I bought an '04 3.2 DSG a few weeks ago (my first ever TT), and like Tritium I find a couple of hundred miles of mixed A/B-road driving - commuting, plus the odd blast here and there - tends to give me 26/27/28mpg.

I did 150 miles recently using only paddles/tiptronic and I got 22mpg, which wasn't bad really considering the fun I had.

Cruise isn't standard on MkI 3.2s by the way Brian, but I don't miss it as I don't do much motorway driving and I like to 'be in control' anyway.

As mentioned, have a look at V6RUL's buying advice - I used it before buying and it helped to educate me on what 3.2s are all about, and it certainly helped me reach a decision. And if you're going for a DSG, make sure there is documentary evidence to show that it's had its scheduled oil/filter changes.

Chris


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Guys as always you never let me down.

Thanks very much for the replies.

28mpg is perfectly acceptable, i know i'll drive it like a fairy.

Indeed the MK2 has utterly blown me away with how efficient it is....when a 2.0 petrol turbo shows 41.4mpg average on a run to the lakes last week thats pretty impressive to say the least. Around town like i say, it pretty much never drops below 30mpg no matter how you drive it.

The bottom line is i want an auto, i really want a car i can enjoy driving hence the 3.2V6 engine..

I have heard about the mechtronic issue, what exactly is that?

To answer know i havent looked at the V6 buyers guide...i just jumped straight on an asked but will have a read of it now.

Thanks again guys

Daz


----------



## skidmark (Apr 18, 2012)

I've had my 3.2 V6 DSG for about 4 weeks.
WhenI bought it I was slightly dubious about the mpg reading which was 31. 
I drive it fairly steadily with the occasional short blast and it's now 31.6 so I am well pleased.
I guess its down to how you drive it, but it's good to know that a sensible mpg can be achieved.


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

The Mechatronic unit is the fancy computerised gizmo that controls the gear changes in a DSG, and since it's introduction it's been in the lap of the gods whether a unit will continue to perform faultlessly, or give up the ghost and need replacing (at a cost of around £2000) in the near or distant future. Apparently, they can go haywire at any time, regardless of age or mileage, and even MkII TT owners are having the same issues with their much newer S-Tronic (the new name for DSG) cars.

That said, as with most 'problems' you tend to see only the problem cases - people rarely post to say how well their unit has performed.

Yet though the issue is clearly and obviously due to a mechanical design fault/error, Audi will not entertain a recall or fit a new one free of charge if you're out of warranty... unless you're in the USA, where Audi US has held it's hands up and accepted responsibilty for its wayward and sometimes dodgy unit (up to 100,000/10 years). As far as I know, the US is the only country in the world where Audi DSG/S-Tronic owners have this privilege.

Anyway, I wanted a DSG and took the plunge, accepting the possibility that it might go wrong sooner or later. Weighed up against the enjoyment I can have with it if it doesn't, I though it was worthwhile to take the risk.

Chris


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

163k on my DSG [which is not an auto, by the way] and no faults.
I have FASH for now, which has probably helped with keeping the DSG sweet.
I used to have a yearly service or 20k service intervals, whichever came up first.

I drive my TT with enthusiasm and sometimes quietly..this is my recipe for longevity.
If you buy without reading the buyers guide, you may miss out on some specific points to look out for.

As for fuel economy..smiles per gallon is what counts..  
In the past i got between 8 and 38mpg, depending on conditions and driving style.
I currently get between 5 and 39mpg with my current setup.
Steve


----------



## slingy (May 11, 2012)

doesnt go above 21mpg around town for me.....trouble with the V6 is the exhaust note makes you wanna floor it whenever you get a chance


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

True Slingy. I thought 'ooh, it's got a Bose, that'll be good, but I never use it - I'd rather hear the engine/exhaust instead.


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

slingy said:


> doesnt go above 21mpg around town for me.....trouble with the V6 is the exhaust note makes you wanna floor it whenever you get a chance


 :lol: :lol: soo true, I find myself sitting in traffic lights and I just get the urge to turn the radio down and give it a quick rev just to listen to the v6 grunt :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

I lost track of the post after reading the last 2 reply's sorry lol 
As for fuel economy their not fantastic but as long as you drive them tidy the can be quick good, I find mine is much better if im dring on the motorway (staying within the speed limit of course lol) The mpg goes up quite a bit if you drive it at a steady pace.
Mine just gets thirsty dring back and fore to work as iv'e got a nice section of traffic lights, then speed bumps then a load of roundabouts to deal with before I can hit clear roads and thats what drinks my fuel id say.
But there again if I wanted to save fuel then i'd have bought an electric car or a gee-wiz :lol: :lol:


----------



## slingy (May 11, 2012)

absolutley!! when i bought it, i justified getting V6 to myself by rationalizing that i dont use it for work in the week and it will be mainly a weekend car....i accepted that it would cost more to fill up but i would be using it occaisionally or thats what i thought....

....what i didnt count on was loving the car and the sound, right now im literally using any excuse to go out in it.... sometimes not even having an excuse but going out anyway....even though its costing me an arm and a leg 

PS.....i have found V power to help a small bit with MPG


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

slingy said:


> absolutley!! when i bought it, i justified getting V6 to myself by rationalizing that i dont use it for work in the week and it will be mainly a weekend car....i accepted that it would cost more to fill up but i would be using it occaisionally or thats what i thought....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im exactly the same, I went out to the post office this morning which I can more or less see from my house at the start of our street, it's literally a 4min walk and I took the car :lol: :lol: Got back and the mrs looked at me stupid and said "did you just take the car" I just grinned and said yep :mrgreen: 
One day she might understand how guys and cars get on lol


----------



## geefer74 (May 19, 2012)

Hi all
Im getting 14.9 mpg on the display,town use 8 miles to work round trip.Easy driving in D position .Seems a bit low from what other people are saying .Is this normal ?Is fuel consumption is stated at 28 mpg combined?


----------



## slingy (May 11, 2012)

glad its not just me then :lol:

the other day i had to get a new radio fitted, turned up at the place....the guy i was dealing with asked for the key so he could move it the '4 meters' into his garage at the back of his shop. He pointed me to the coffee machine and i handed him the keys.......as i was pressing the button at the coffee machine i heard this V6 errupt!!... now seriously, you only get that sort of racket when you hold the accelerator peddle down and then turn the ignition key (...which i save for special occaision like scaring old ppl)......so I turned around and watched what appeared to be a respectable grown up put on an awesome V6 growl fest as he reversed the 4 meters into his garage.

I was initially slightly pissed off... and if he hadnt come directly into the garage and had bombed it around the block in it i would have had a go at him. But i decided not to say anything and thought to myslelf ......'thats my car  '


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

Average mileage over the last 6000 miles worked out by accurately logging fuel put in to mileage travelled is 26mpg.

On a 400mile motorway mileage run sticking to 70mpg driving very carefull I managed 34mpg (never to be seen again)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

geefer74 said:


> Hi all
> Im getting 14.9 mpg on the display,town use 8 miles to work round trip.Easy driving in D position .Seems a bit low from what other people are saying .Is this normal ?Is fuel consumption is stated at 28 mpg combined?


Try resetting the mpg to 0 and you should see an improvement..
Steve


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Fantastic bunch of replies there guys thanks very much much indeed.

Not too get off subject but the mechtronic issue is worrying, i didn't know that existed. My MK2 is pretty new so i've never even bothered to look at possible issues they could have, warranty would cover all....

But even just looking around its actually not a massive price anyway to have it fixed, like people say the ECU place for £300 to re-build and another £400 labour to get the unit out and replace so £700 is not out of order really.

I've actually asked ECU if they can do the entire job at thee premises if ever it should need it....just waiting for a reply.

Back to MPG though....great to here 35mpg is actually possible! With cruise fitted doing a steady 60mph no reason why it shouldnt be really...ticking over at that i would have thought.

Daz

Oh while i remember. One of the cars i'm looking at has the airbag light remaining on. Now i remember somewhere that can be a common issue, switch under seat, knocked when cleaning??? or am i dreaming that up??


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much about the dsg failing, for all you know the car you buy could have already had a new unit !!! 
I did read somewhere that the new replacement units dont have the fault, so once they've been replaced the issue shouldn't happen again. But im not sure how true that is. And like you said there are companies that can repair them if the worst does happen. 
Are you buying private or through a garage? You could always get an extra warranty to cover all faults


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You will use more fuel using cruise control..
Steve


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

the_dixtar said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the dsg failing, for all you know the car you buy could have already had a new unit !!!
> I did read somewhere that the new replacement units dont have the fault, so once they've been replaced the issue shouldn't happen again. But im not sure how true that is. And like you said there are companies that can repair them if the worst does happen.
> Are you buying private or through a garage? You could always get an extra warranty to cover all faults


Private I think. Much prefer to meet the current owner of the car to be honest.

So is the mechtronic a mechanical part (with gears etc) or an electronic part?

Thanks again

Daz

ps more fuel with cruise? My 225bhp always seemed to return more after it was fitted


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

All agreed on the DSG mech issue can be fixed and avoid the £2K bill.
Since the APS remap I can drive like there's and egg under the pedal and get to 36mpg    
Normal driving around 32 and late on Monday morning 28mpg.
The remap made the whole DSG experience better less hesitation more pull and better response, can not recommend the APS remap highly enough.
Fault wise (apart from the DSG mech x 2) rear springs, front bushes (Defcon'ed) secondary air (removed) and alternator.
I did loose a whole gearbox which I am sure started with the DSG failure shifting down from 6th to 1st on 100m at 80 ish and was then killed by a pothole (transfer box bearing let go)

Oh and yea its mostly electronics...the solder joints were 'poor'


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> You will use more fuel using cruise control..
> Steve


Really Steve, not my experience but I could be persuaded otherwise. Enlighten me further would you?



drnh said:


> Not too get off subject but the mechtronic issue is worrying, i didn't know that existed. My MK2 is pretty new so i've never even bothered to look at possible issues they could have, warranty would cover all....
> Daz


Daz its guaranteed that ANY car you buy will go wrong sometime.You asked about issues with the 3.2 and thats one of them. But Im sure you realise issues are not intrinsic faults guaranteed to appear. So dont let this put you off. Just make sure you do your research on mny vehicle and but the *best* you can find. If it has a fault ask the owner to sort it or walk!

Brian


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh yes i know cars are the one thing that never stay perfect ha

The car has a full Audi SH and its only done 49K and its MINT! Funny too how i can already hear the engine noise in my head.

No idea if the dash pod has been replaced either....actually has anything moved on since i had my MK1 where the dash pod can be repaired?

Also does the V6 have a timing chain?

Really appreciate your comments guys, really helping me out.


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Typhhon said:


> All agreed on the DSG mech issue can be fixed and avoid the £2K bill.
> Since the APS remap I can drive like there's and egg under the pedal and get to 36mpg
> Normal driving around 32 and late on Monday morning 28mpg.
> The remap made the whole DSG experience better less hesitation more pull and better response, can not recommend the APS remap highly enough.
> ...


Ha yes totally forgot about rear spring problems, my MK1's were flat ha, always thought it looked low at the rear  Must admit though its literally the easiest job in the world to do as long as you remember to push the wheels inwards as you tighten its all back up or it does look like its had rickets from the rear.

Also remember mine had lost its clutch off the air con motor...another cheap part to find on eBay fitting it though was a big job.

How much was the re-map? 36mpg is amazing!

Daz


----------



## gazza3535 (Sep 19, 2011)

i don't know about horrendus mileage on the mk1 225 petrol, mine has 145k on it, just been to ireland in it from leeds to stranrar, ferry to belfast, belfast to donegall, drove about donegall for a week, then drove back to leeds, did about 800 miles, hammered it coming home and still got 31 to the gallon, i think that damm good for a car like this, if you want more mileage buy a diesel


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

drnh said:


> How much was the re-map? 36mpg is amazing!
> 
> Daz


Ed did a deal as part of the service... give him a call if your local

http://www.autops.co.uk/contact.asp


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

REVO have been in vogue for maps and the 3.2 can gain some decent numbers for a NASP car.
Steve


----------



## tim1664 (Feb 19, 2012)

The 3.2 with DSG box is a fantastic combination, you can literally drive it on just over 'tick-over' I have zeroed the clock and got 37 mpg on a gentle 30 mile run!! Real world returns about 29 for me and easily 30 on a motorway run without clogging it.


----------

